

Why I switched my blog from Blogger to WordPress: terminated Google services - mark_l_watson
http://blog.markwatson.com/?p=1106

======
nonamegiven
The key isn't so much using paid alternatives (although I personally think
that's a good solution).

The important bit is to always use your own domain where possible. Gmail can
be used with your own domain. If you leave Gmail no one is disrupted, because
you just move your mail hosting business somewhere else, and point your domain
there.

